# Dust collector



## jandjcarpentry (Mar 14, 2010)

Does anyone know a decent dust collector for a garage or basement shop?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I have the 2HP Harbor Freight DC, with a Wynn 35A cartridge.

Love it. Works just fine with all my stuff. See my shop page for pics.

Here's a good comparison of many of the units that live in the $400 and under range.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I also use the 2hp Harbor Freight dust collector…it is a good one and a super buy at $139.00.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ditto above… Harbor Freight… great price and works very well.
Get a different filter, however.
Also… do a search on this site… lots of reviews.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Two words: HARBOR FREIGHT! Their 2HP dust collector is perhaps one of the best buys you'll ever find in a new piece of woodworking equipment. The new model has a 5 micron filter bag (old one wasn't so great) and you can upgrade to even better down the line, and it really moves the air. It will handle collection from BOTH my jointer and planer at the same time, and works like a dream when you mount it in a corner and run ducts with blast gates all over the shop. Sure, there are better collectors out there. But you'll have to go up to a multi-stage cyclone system for a lot more coin to beat this one. By the way… go to a book store and look through the woodworking magazines. One of them will have a full page HF ad with a coupon of either 20% or, if you're lucky, 40% off. Then watch the HF ad (check their website) for the collector to go on sale. (They knock $50-80 off it about once a month) You can use that coupon even on the sale price. you'll walk out with a great collector for under $150!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Nice icon Jim!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks- it's me when I was a little boy.


----------



## smgaines (Sep 24, 2010)

I've got a delta 50-760 I think its 1.5 hp 1200 cfm. I really like it. The bags are fairly easy to change and most important to me it has a fairly small footprint(its tall though) that is easy to move around the shop.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Several factors to consider. How much space do you have? Will you be moving it around or leaving it in a single location? Will you be collecting just dust and chips or will you be vacuuming up small blocks of wood and/or any screws or nails on the floor? If the unit will be stationary, how far to the tool the furthest away?

I use a 2 HP Jet in a stationary position with a dust cyclone and the Rockler Dust right system. That works well for me. You may need an entirely different setup.

FYI - If you are serious about controlling fine dust, you need a dust collector AND an air filtration system.


----------

